# Article: the life of a tuna can.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Written in Log format for entertainment purposes.

Well, looks like it's over. the boss came by and made himself some tuna salad.Guess I'll be saying hi to the boys at the dump soon.

WTF? I got washed out, delabeled and put in a sack with some of my brothers I thought went to the recycle in the sky! this is freaky man!

So today, he took three of us, rinsed us again, smeared us on the inside with butter and set us down in boiling water and put raw eggs in us, WE'RE POACHING EGGS!

Well, six weeks of that and boiled bread nuggets and a couple of us are showing our age. we all know the boss don't like rust in his eggs so, guess this is it!

Nope. Boss took a couple of the rougher boys to his shop and spray painted them bright colors and stuffed some foam in them for his cute lady to stick sewing needles in.

Today he got two more and took them to the shop and painted them, we was thinking his lady must do a lot of sewing, but then he screws them to that portable work bench of his and glues magnets in the inside and uses them to hold gun parts when he cleans his stuff!

A couple more left today. the boss took needle nose pliers and made a bunch of small crimps in one so it would fit in the other with one large crimp to let air in and made an alcohol heater for his brother's kids to use in the Scouts.

Found out the boss is a pagan today. he took five of us and painted them blue, yellow, green, red and black and put wood screws in the bottom to hold candles of the same color to represent elements on the family altar.

Was talking to some of the new guys, the boss took about half of them and painted them outside and put them on a board so he could hang it up to feed squirrels and birds out of the reach of that crazy bob cat.

Its Yule. The boss painted the rest of us white, green and red, carefully wrote names of deceased loved ones on us, filled us with scented wax and made memorial candles out of us. we'll be around for many Yules to come!


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

you forgot filling with wax to make candles or crimping a side and putting a wick and filling with old cooking oil to make a lamp


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Or as a chassis for a ham radio set




























From QRPME.com. Many fun kits to be had


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

My favorite thing to do with a tuna can was to put it in the A/C duct that supplied the electronic shop next to us.
They would open the access covers and steal our air.
After a few days they came begging us to remove whatever smelled so bad.
Oh yea, I left the tuna in the can.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

marlas1too said:


> you forgot filling with wax to make candles or crimping a side and putting a wick and filling with old cooking oil to make a lamp


So I did! *facepalm*


----------

